# Official Halo Reach thread



## David (Sep 13, 2010)

Discuss it here.


Just got my copy, it's 12:10 opening now. Gonna look like a zombie for picture day tomorrow, but how cares?! its halo! 

Also got a cool UNSC bag for free.

Loving this game. Anyone wanna play? add me;

GT= Dav7DB


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 13, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Discuss it here.
> 
> 
> Just got my copy, it's 12:10 opening now. Gonna look like a zombie for picture day tomorrow, *but* how cares?! its halo!
> ...


>but how cares

you are obviously excited 

grats, btw


----------



## //RUN.exe (Sep 13, 2010)

this is like what 3 threads about halo in 2 days?


----------



## David (Sep 14, 2010)

Loving this, really solid multiplayer. Sorry Call of Duty, but Halo appears to be better now.


----------



## David (Sep 14, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> this is like what 3 threads about halo in 2 days?


no one cares.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm picking up my copy tomorrow thanks to my great-grandma sending me some money as a belated birthday gift.

Hopin' it's sick.


----------



## Mino (Sep 14, 2010)

I kind of really want this game, but I've somehow managed to sort of forget about video games... and I want to see if I can keep that up.

It feels so weird knowing I'm not going to get the newest Halo game on release day.  Oh well.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

Never played halo so don't know wheter it's worth getting


----------



## Pear (Sep 14, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> Never played halo so don't know wheter it's worth getting


It is. 

Only 8 more hours 'til after school and I can play it.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 14, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've never played this game. Yet you're telling him it's worth it. 

What. 
It could be a disgrace to the Halo name for all you know.


----------



## Pear (Sep 14, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the series in general, but I have no doubts for this game.

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/111/1119630p1.html


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2010)

Damn, if I had the money, I would get it.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the halo seris in general aswell


----------



## Josh (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't know since I don't like shooters much, Like COD6 , I easily get bored of it.


----------



## Pear (Sep 14, 2010)

Just picked it up. 

Brb, gonna go lose my social/academic life.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2010)

I picked up my copy during my lunch break today (only time I had to), played some of the campaign along with firefight earlier. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Zachary (Sep 14, 2010)

May be getting it Friday.


----------



## Conor (Sep 14, 2010)

/Jealous.

Doesn't look like I'm getting it any time soon, Xbox just completed ruined my MW2 disc :|


----------



## Caleb (Sep 14, 2010)

I really need to get to a Wal-Mart or Gamestop, but the nearest ones are fifteen minutes away and there is no way my parents will take me.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

gaylo


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 14, 2010)

Went over to a friend's house before practice and played sum of dat Halo Reach.  *censored.2.0* was awesome.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Sep 15, 2010)

Picked my copy up earlier and haven't been able to play much, what with us getting ready to move and all.

I did, however, get a thirty minute break to play and, so far, I'm loving it and can't wait to play more. Moving needs to hurry the *censored.3.0* up. >8|


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 15, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> I really need to get to a Wal-Mart or Gamestop, but the nearest ones are fifteen minutes away and there is no way my parents will take me.


If your desparate 

walk


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2010)

Finished the story mode on co-op with my bros, gotta say, a bit disappointing, imo.

Also, FFFFFFFF- can't get my CQB 'cuzza waypoint


----------



## Draco Roar (Sep 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Finished the story mode on co-op with my bros, gotta say, a bit disappointing, imo.
> 
> Also, FFFFFFFF- can't get my CQB 'cuzza waypoint


Yeaaah. I don't get the whole unlocking process...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 15, 2010)

If you didn't like halo3 will you like reach ? Just a question...


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> If you didn't like halo3 will you like reach ? Just a question...


'Depends, what didn't you like about Reach?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Nothing yet, never tested the game. Just wanna know if it's like halo 3... I don't really like all those alien games. Im more of a cod player xD


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, i meant to say Halo 3, my bad =P


----------



## AndyB (Sep 15, 2010)

Really enjoying it all, campaign is awesome so far. Firefight and matchmaking has been a blast too.
Doing some Firefight right now with 3 friends.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


halo is still about aliens.

that answer your question?


----------



## YouPieToo? (Sep 15, 2010)

Sargent rank 2 about to rank up (if anyone wants to play message me 

Gamertag in sig tell me your from TBT

Ad fail is fail)

And i was at the midnight thing god the line was long had to wait in 3of the Damn thing!

Woke up at 5 A.M to wake up before classes started.


----------



## Pear (Sep 15, 2010)

YouPieToo? said:
			
		

> Sargent rank 2 about to rank up (if anyone wants to play message me
> 
> Gamertag in sig tell me your from TBT
> 
> ...


I'll send you an invite.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

I went to three gamestops today, and there was no line of anyone waiting for this game.

i realize that there was a huge sale the first night/initial release.. but at the first gamestop, i saw a guy marking a chunk of the games (my guess is 15-20) for sale/putting the sticker on.

and yesterday, though i saw two people buying an xbox and this game (one of which was the bundle pack), there was no short supply on the shelves.

I ask of you.

wat?

guessing stores over-stocked, or were just trying to make sure they had enough, or something.

i remember there being stories about 7-11's and stuff having halo 3 when it released..  just bringing up/changing the topic/discussion.


----------



## David (Sep 15, 2010)

Got to play another hour of multiplayer, a lot of fun. We should get tbt together for some firefight games or some matchmaking.


----------



## David (Sep 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I went to three gamestops today, and there was no line of anyone waiting for this game.
> 
> i realize that there was a huge sale the first night/initial release.. but at the first gamestop, i saw a guy marking a chunk of the games (my guess is 15-20) for sale/putting the sticker on.
> 
> ...


Halo is always overstocked. I remember the 3 release. they had a ridiculous amount of copies the day after.


----------



## Pear (Sep 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Got to play another hour of multiplayer, a lot of fun. We should get tbt together for some firefight games or some matchmaking.


Yeah, we need more people next time. Anyone one up for something Friday?


----------



## David (Sep 15, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after 8 pls.


----------



## Niya (Sep 15, 2010)

Is the game really fun? 'Cause once I get an Xbox I might get it.


----------



## Pear (Sep 15, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Is the game really fun? 'Cause once I get an Xbox I might get it.


It is kickass.


----------



## Niya (Sep 15, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesomeness. Can't wait to get it!!!!!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2010)

Got an amusing kill last night on Powerhouse. I'm the red guy.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/DFphIv1TUP4&hd=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/DFphIv1TUP4&hd=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFphIv1TUP4&hd=1
(You may want to watch it on youtube)</div>


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

what a gay ass overrated game. it's so unoriginal and repetitive. only braindead retards would play this.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Got an amusing kill last night on Powerhouse. I'm the red guy.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/DFphIv1TUP4&hd=1'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


Hehe, nice.

I love assassinations, i'm always like "YEEEAAAHHH" Whenever i get one >


----------



## Pear (Sep 16, 2010)

I finished the campaign, definitely the strongest single player of the series.

<big><big><big>Uber mega spoilers ahead.
</big></big></big>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I've got two main questions. First of all, who's noble 6? He can't be Master chief, because he didn't escape on _The Pillar of Autumn_. I personally think just intended for Noble 6 to be you, the player, because you can customize him, and even make him female. My second question is, what the hell happened to Jun? He stayed back to snipe and just disappeared. </div>


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 16, 2010)

I got the Legendary Edition!  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## David (Sep 17, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> I got the Legendary Edition!  :gyroidcircle:


Congrats, you wasted a lot of money. In the end that extra 70 bucks is gonna have gone to a dust collecting statue/ w/e else they threw in and you're only gonna be playing the game.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 17, 2010)

game of the year for the next 3 years


----------



## Zachary (Sep 17, 2010)

Just got my copy, installing to the hard drive now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 17, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Just got my copy, installing to the hard drive now.


someone's worried of scratches 

*censored.3.0*ing 10 gb hdd, now i'm getting a new one, which is 4gb. *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Oraki51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do whatever I want its no concern to you so back off. It's not your extra $70 is it? IT'S CALLED COLLECTION COLLECTORS ADDITIONS.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 17, 2010)

Just beat the campaign, really, really enjoyed it. What a badass way to end things.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just started campaign. Looks amazing, so far.


----------



## David (Sep 17, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH EM GEE


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 17, 2010)

i got lost in the first level in campaign.
sticking to matchmaking :[


----------



## David (Sep 18, 2010)

Just finished the campaign. Wow, that was awesome. To be honest I wasn't expecting much. But I had a lot of fun. Will play through it again soon. It was also A LOT longer than I thought it was gonna be. Makes me wanna play Halo 1-3 again.


----------



## Zachary (Sep 18, 2010)

Really good campaign! Lots of fun, and long too! Did some firefight too. Really fun. Going to be playing Live tonight at my buddys. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Mino (Sep 20, 2010)

I got this on Saturday and beat it that night.  I've played way too much multiplayer in the intervening hours.

So far this game kicks the *censored.2.0* out of Halo 3, campaign- and multiplayer-wise.

Spire is one of my favorite Halo maps yet.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 22, 2010)

I just got done with the campaign.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>do not click unless you're done with campaign</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">It was so sad and sudden when Kat died ;_; And is there any way to actually beat the "Lone Wolf" mission? Or is that the real ending?</div>


----------



## AndyB (Sep 22, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> I just got done with the campaign.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>do not click unless you're done with campaign</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">It was so sad and sudden when Kat died ;_; And is there any way to actually beat the "Lone Wolf" mission? Or is that the real ending?</div>


Good stuff.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Nope, you will always die on Lone Wolf.</div>


----------



## Hiro (Sep 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only did it on normal though xD

And we should have a Reach tournament or something. Or two teams against each other 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Yeah, i searched around a bit and saw that xD

I wonder if 343 Industries will make a new one. Like, about Onyx?</div>


----------



## AndyB (Sep 22, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Points to game night thread*

Bungie have said that Reach is there last Halo game. So unless they plan on changing that... doubt it.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but that only means that _Bungie_ wont make more Halo games. Not that there won't be any more.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 22, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Oraki51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50+ years would like to have a word with you.



> IT'S CALLED COLLECTION COLLECTORS ADDITIONS.


lmfao^


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 22, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends if it's in good condition.. and if the series stands up to time/is still wanted in 50 years.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It outta be, dust off every now and then it's not like their action figures/dolls. 

It doesn't really matter I mean someone would still want it to "remember the good ol' halo days. = P


----------



## Mino (Sep 22, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's rather presumptuous.  Gaming has only been a popular phenomenon for about 30 years, so you have no way of knowing how much staying power today's games will have in 50 years.  Also, there's the fact that games have changed drastically, and ultimately all Reach has to offer is fun gameplay.  Halo's story is not especially compelling.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 23, 2010)

This game is on my Christmas wishlist, so hopefully I'll have it by then. Looks pretty awesome


----------



## Nic (Sep 23, 2010)

Picking up a copy on the 1st of October.  But I'm getting a used copy so if I don't like the style I'll just take it back and get my money on a card.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 23, 2010)

Gotta love Gruntpocalypse.


----------



## Mino (Sep 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gotta love Gruntpocalypse.


I'm guessing that's what a lot of people are using to boost?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 23, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do get quite alot of experience for it. But I was just saying that because it's just fun to play.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 23, 2010)

I want the game!

but i am not allowed


----------



## Hiro (Sep 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gotta love Gruntpocalypse.


Those little bastards become so annoying after a while >:l

Suicide bombers are no good.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 23, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With every year it gets bigger I really don't see how it will die.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 23, 2010)

Got it to see if it was good. It was meh. Halo isn't really my type of game.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 23, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolit'llneverstopgrowing

if only such a thing existed.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like films.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 23, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inb4 hollywood dies due to internet/piracy


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;o


----------



## Mino (Sep 23, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can say that about any number of popular video game franchises.  Sonic, anyone?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 23, 2010)

Unfrigginbelievable!!!

(Yes, I own at halo)


----------



## Pear (Sep 23, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Unfrigginbelievable!!!
> 
> (Yes, I own at halo)


Ahem, mentlegen.

http://www.bungie.net/stats/reach/gamestats.aspx?gameid=87151065&player=pear40


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I mean in general. Not just halo


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 24, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hold onto your butts, the world is going to either implode, or asplode, due to too much stuff existing!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..What


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 24, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>everything in general expands becomes more popular
>world grows, which causes a collapse internally
>hold onto your butts


----------



## AndyB (Sep 25, 2010)

Reach is already getting a title update, including of which holds achievements.
http://www.joystiq.com/2010/09/25/bungie-update-images-add-250-gamerscore-10-cheevos-to-halo-re/


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone feel like playing Matchmaking or custom games?


----------



## Mino (Sep 26, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Unfrigginbelievable!!!
> 
> (Yes, I own at halo)


Tank = doesn't count.

umad


----------



## AndyB (Sep 26, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to say this when he first posted it.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 26, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umadememad

yeah i know its kinda cheap that i grabbed the tank and just kept spawn killing them lol, but still pretty good.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 27, 2010)

THE GRAVITY HAMMER IS SO SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mino (Sep 28, 2010)

Got a perfection playing Big Team Classic on Countdown today.  17-0.  Whee.


----------



## Pear (Sep 28, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Got a perfection playing Big Team Classic on Countdown today.  17-0.  Whee.


Nice dude. And wow, some people in that game were already Captain grade 2. Don't they even have school, a job, or a social life?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 28, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm loads of people are captain grade 2 and more.
The people who dont have social lives are the Lt colonel grade 3s


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

Threw a sticky grenade at an elite on legendary and it didn't die... wat.
Every other Halo meant that it was instant death yet this game is a sad excuse for Legendary. They just let the AI cheat in 4x more health and other junk... Just playing that drove my want to purchase this soon back, although I'd still get it.


----------



## Mino (Sep 29, 2010)

solgineer said:
			
		

> Threw a sticky grenade at an elite on legendary and it didn't die... wat.
> Every other Halo meant that it was instant death yet this game is a sad excuse for Legendary. They just let the AI cheat in 4x more health and other junk... Just playing that drove my want to purchase this soon back, although I'd still get it.


why u mad tho


----------



## Pear (Sep 30, 2010)

solgineer said:
			
		

> Threw a sticky grenade at an elite on legendary and it didn't die... wat.
> Every other Halo meant that it was instant death yet this game is a sad excuse for Legendary. They just let the AI cheat in 4x more health and other junk... Just playing that drove my want to purchase this soon back, although I'd still get it.


Legendary's pretty frustrating i this game, especially the last level. There's a room with 4 zealots, 1 with a sword, 1 with a plasma cannon, and two with dual plasma rifles. Then, there's tons of grunts, and an engineer providing an overshield. That spot killed me so many times.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 30, 2010)

They should make a DLC telling what happened with <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Jun when he escorted Dr. Halsely.</div>


----------



## Nigel (Oct 2, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> They should make a DLC telling what happened with <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Jun when he escorted Dr. Halsely.</div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">He probably died, just like everyone else   </div>


----------



## Hiro (Oct 3, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">bungiewtf</div>


----------



## AndyB (Oct 3, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">No, he'd have become Halsey's aid. Somewhat like Jorge was. 
But nothing more was said of Jun because Halsey was taken out of the picture. Sure, there was another Spartan lying around to help Cheif... but they are far and few between as it were.
And anyway... the Chief is still alive. So something may or may not come to do with Halo.</div>


----------



## Nic (Oct 3, 2010)

What do you think about Bungie's automatic ban hammer that thinks you cheat if you exploit the game?  I think it is bull*censored.2.0*.  Why?  Well, if a player wants to exploit the game then they should have a full right to do that.  It's just how they play the game and want to show off their high level.  Bungie never did this *censored.2.0* while Halo 3 was still popular and to this day it has a bit of players still playing it.

If you don't want to get banned then please don't play Fireflight or Score Attack 24\7.  Also, don't play campaign either if you just want to get credits.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 3, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> What do you think about Bungie's automatic ban hammer that thinks you cheat if you exploit the game?  I think it is bull*censored.2.0*.  Why?  Well, if a player wants to exploit the game then they should have a full right to do that.  It's just how they play the game and want to show off their high level.  Bungie never did this *censored.2.0* while Halo 3 was still popular and to this day it has a bit of players still playing it.
> 
> If you don't want to get banned then please don't play Fireflight or Score Attack 24\7.  Also, don't play campaign either if you just want to get credits.


This is from Bungie.net
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">"Good evening,

We are in the process of applying credit resets to approximately 15,000 users who we have identified as the most egregious Challenge Reset abusers.

A one day credit earning ban has also been applied, mostly to ensure that recipients receive an in-game notification of the action taken.

As with any such measure, we have taken the time to carefully select our criteria to eliminate false positives.

A more comprehensive pass will be occuring in the coming week as our automated Banhammer mechanisms grow accurate enough to satisfy our high bar for burden of proof. If you are thinking about getting an easy 50k credits by using this exploit, I would strongly advise you to reconsider.

Thank you, and please direct any discussion of these resets to this thread.

Edit: a point of clarification. No bans were handed out tonight for

a) Playing too much Gruntpocalypse (no such thing!)
b) Using the target locator too much (no such thing!)

Specifically, we targeted an exploit that allowed players to complete a Challenge 20+ times via itentional network manipulation (i.e., disconnects.)

Spot checks have revealed the telltale signature of this behavior on every denier so far, so don't be fooled by the protests of innocence. We aren't."</div>
See the people that were getting banned were from a network manipulation, which is a ToS violation.
Not because they were boosting!

You've got this all wrong Nic.


----------



## Nic (Oct 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend (Calbunga) was boosting and got a reset.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 3, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks for them. But Bungie has said no-one has or will be from just boosting. I've boosted a bit, I wont deny that. But I haven't done it through some credit reset BS.
You and your friend can whine and complain as much, but Bungie will have had something there to worth it. 
And anyway, it's like a 2 day ban from gaining credits.


----------



## David (Oct 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Bungies support.


----------



## Mino (Oct 3, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> What do you think about Bungie's automatic ban hammer that thinks you cheat if you exploit the game?  I think it is bull*censored.2.0*.  Why?  Well, if a player wants to exploit the game then they should have a full right to do that.  It's just how they play the game and want to show off their high level.  Bungie never did this *censored.2.0* while Halo 3 was still popular and to this day it has a bit of players still playing it.
> 
> If you don't want to get banned then please don't play Fireflight or Score Attack 24\7.  Also, don't play campaign either if you just want to get credits.


Nah, they deserve it.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 5, 2010)

You dont get banned from repeatedly playing a part of the game that rewards lots of credits.
Eg. oni base campaign mission, getting killionaires over and over with the target locater.
You only get banned if you create a bot or automated system to keep playing that part over and over.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 9, 2010)

I am doing a solo campaign on legendary right now, I've made it up to mission 6! I'm quite proud of myself so far!


----------



## AndyB (Oct 9, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I am doing a solo campaign on legendary right now, I've made it up to mission 6! I'm quite proud of myself so far!


Legendary is a pain in the ass, so you are doing really well. Just keep at it.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 9, 2010)

...


----------



## Miranda (Oct 9, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know!! I am quite shocked I've gotten as far as I have! You get to listen to me rage as I'm playing! haha But I will finish it! I'm not far away from beating it!!


----------



## Mino (Oct 9, 2010)

I somehow managed to do the last level on normal on my legendary playthrough.  I got to the end and thought, "Wow, that was really easy, I didn't even die."  Then I realized that I must have made a mistake when I didn't get any achievements.


----------



## Silentshadow (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought it was awesome :3 it was a little short though :/ and there were so many deaths D: the end was pretty cool, but truthfully a little disappointing


----------



## Caleb (Oct 9, 2010)

I really am hoping for a Map Pack soon, I dont really care for any of the current maps except Powerhouse.


----------



## Mino (Oct 9, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> I really am hoping for a Map Pack soon, I dont really care for any of the current maps except Powerhouse.


You must not play BTB.


----------



## Caleb (Oct 9, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually haven't even tried it yet, BTB would be awful on powerhouse.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 9, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, that's why they'd use other maps.


----------



## Mino (Oct 9, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's... why they don't use Powerhouse.  It's primarily Spire, Hemorrhage, and Paradiso, which are all A-level maps.  Occasionally you'll play Countdown, Boneyard, or Boardwalk.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 10, 2010)

Currently working on a new map for custom game fun! =D


----------



## Nic (Oct 10, 2010)

What is the easiest way to earn credits on Halo Reach besides Gruntpocalypse (sp?) and Arena?


----------



## Caleb (Oct 10, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were saying that Powerhouse is horrible with BTB, So it does make sense that they dont use it.  I did play it yesterday and spire slayer was a lot of fun.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 10, 2010)

I only tried this game once, and that was last night. At a party, which was at the house of someone who works for Bungie.  He was showing off what parts  he helped with, though most unfortunately was back-end and unseeable, he was taking credit for the menus  
Kinda funny, he had the green xbox from halo 3, and the new one foe reach, apparently you get those for free when you work at Bungie. 

The game seems fine though, I get exponentially worse after I've had a few.


----------



## Caleb (Oct 10, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I only tried this game once, and that was last night. At a party, which was at the house of someone who works for Bungie.  He was showing off what parts  he helped with, though most unfortunately was back-end and unseeable, he was taking credit for the menus
> Kinda funny, he had the green xbox from halo 3, and the new one foe reach, apparently you get those for free when you work at Bungie.
> 
> The game seems fine though, I get exponentially worse after I've had a few.


Cool, Though I would have asked him what kind of drugs they were on when they made armor lock. (It may just be me but I hate that Armor Ability)


----------



## Mino (Oct 10, 2010)

Armor lock is fine.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 11, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, i agree. Power lock ticks me off.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 12, 2010)

armor lock is the most useful ability IMO


----------



## Thunder (Oct 15, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> armor lock is the most useful ability IMO


True, but still rather frustrating, atleast power it down a little. I mean it has the EMP, ability to reflect certain weapons, ability to reverse the damage of a melee back to the person that melee'd you. They kind of evened out active camo with the radar scrambler, and becoming more visible the faster you move... But where's the downside to armor lock besides being immobile?

Anyway, been messing around with Firefight's option, kind of brewed up a fun little "zombie" like thing, although it'd be better if you could make all the elites have swords :c


----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People camping besides you making it harder to be useful against foot soldiers.


----------



## Hiro (Oct 16, 2010)

Noble Map pack will be coming out in November.

Bungie, i am dissapoint.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 16, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Noble Map pack will be coming out in November.
> 
> Bungie, i am dissapoint.


To be fair, I am a little also. But at least it wasn't October.


----------



## Hiro (Oct 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could atleast added more maps. But i shouldnt complain xP

And they could also have added som kind of storyline of what happened with Jun >:l


----------



## AndyB (Oct 17, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already said what happened to him! It's not hard to see.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">He escorts Halsey away and then just stays with her. Essentially becomer her aid. (if you think how Jorge was, somewhat like that) Halsey is important to Oni/Earth etc. due with all her findings, so both of them would have been taken away somewhere top secret and thus not showing for a long time.
</div>


----------



## Hiro (Oct 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

But what happened with them after the war? Are they still alive?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 17, 2010)

I might get it for Christmas. = P


----------



## Hiro (Oct 18, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I might get it for Christmas. = P


*thumbs up*


----------



## Mino (Oct 18, 2010)

2 new BTB maps?  Sign me up, please.


----------

